# Having trouble? Stihl MS 461 Price and Availability



## fastLeo151 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have been getting no where on my hunt to find or even price a 461. The first dealer told me he has never heard of one and wouldnt even try to do any research on them. The second dealer after about 10 phone calls and one visit priced me a plain jane 461 for 999.99 plus 6.5% tax just for the powerhead, he said forget about the R model. The only way I was getting the stuff that comes on the R model is if I order the extra parts seperately. Now a couple days later he tells me that his supplier isnt letting them go until all the 460s are sold.:bang::bang:


So.... to the guys that have them. What are you paying out the door? Where are you located?


----------



## s219 (Oct 29, 2012)

I believe I paid $1039 with the 20" bar. This was the first one at the dealer, and I bought it sight-unseen, as soon as I learned he ordered one. They just became available in this area (tidewater VA) in early October.


----------



## chadihman (Oct 29, 2012)

I got my 461R just last week and that was the first from the dealership I work for in south central PA. They list for just over $1000 here. You guys would hate me if I told you my price.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 29, 2012)

chadihman said:


> I got my 461R just last week and that was the first from the dealership I work for in south central PA. They list for just over $1000 here. You guys would hate me if I told you my price.[.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have them on the shelf?


----------



## chadihman (Oct 29, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> chadihman said:
> 
> 
> > I got my 461R just last week and that was the first from the dealership I work for in south central PA. They list for just over $1000 here. You guys would hate me if I told you my price.[.
> ...


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 29, 2012)

chadihman said:


> I got my 461R just last week and that was the first from the dealership I work for in south central PA. They list for just over $1000 here. You guys would hate me if I told you my price.



How about we hate you if you don't, so do tell. jk 

Seriously, what did u pay? umpkin2:


----------



## chadihman (Oct 29, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> How about we hate you if you don't, so do tell. jk
> 
> Seriously, what did u pay? umpkin2:



$795 before tax


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 29, 2012)

chadihman said:


> $795 before tax



:jawdrop:

NICE!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Oct 29, 2012)

The distributor for your dealer should be Bryan Equipment in Loveland, OH...call them and check on your dealer's story...


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 29, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The distributor for your dealer should be Bryan Equipment in Loveland, OH...call them and check on your dealer's story...



I didn't want to say names but o well. I am going to call one more dealer this week thats kinda close. If that does not pan out I am hoping one of my AS brothers can hook me up.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 29, 2012)

chadihman said:


> $795 before tax



Thats great! Do you want to make a quick 100.00 on another one


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

Bryan Equipment is not releasing the 461 until the 460s are gone. I doubt they will ever stock the R model.


----------



## struggle (Oct 29, 2012)

The Stihl rep was in a dealership last week when I was in there and they stock nothing prop level bigger than the 261. and then the regular 290 stuff etc. I asked on pricing of the 461 and the rep jumped up and dug through his catalog and realized the dealer hadn't been sent any updated stuff but made a quick call and said the same as others report $1k standard model with a 16" bar was the lowest it could go for. Rep said Stihl won't sell it PHO. I would guess a dealer would though maybe just not the rep. 

Rep said they were available here now to ship.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thats to bad for them, I want a 461r. If they don't want to sell a chainsaw I will find someone that does.


----------



## mtrees (Oct 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Bryan Equipment is not releasing the 461 until the 460s are gone. I doubt they will ever stock the R model.



I hope that's not my dealer's distributor. I ordered it Fri and he said Wed at the latest due to weather.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 29, 2012)

struggle said:


> The Stihl rep was in a dealership last week when I was in there and they stock nothing prop level bigger than the 261. and then the regular 290 stuff etc. I asked on pricing of the 461 and the rep jumped up and dug through his catalog and realized the dealer hadn't been sent any updated stuff but made a quick call and said the same as others report $1k standard model with a 16" bar was the lowest it could go for. Rep said Stihl won't sell it PHO. I would guess a dealer would though maybe just not the rep.
> 
> Rep said they were available here now to ship.[/QUOTE
> 
> I never understood why a lot of shops don't carry anything larger than a 290. Its kinda sad, it would be nice to be able to touch one before buying


----------



## young (Oct 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Bryan Equipment is not releasing the 461 until the 460s are gone. I doubt they will ever stock the R model.



they might. they have the 460 wrap in stock with 28in b/c.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 29, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Thats to bad for them, I want a 461r. If they don't want to sell a chainsaw I will find someone that does.



I am always amazed when you walk into a store, money in hand and no one wants to help. Crazy chit!


----------



## young (Oct 29, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> I never understood why a lot of shops don't carry anything larger than a 290. Its kinda sad, it would be nice to be able to touch one before buying



from a dealer standpoint why would they if they never move any pro saws. its just tying up there money in inventory they can't sell.


----------



## struggle (Oct 29, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> struggle said:
> 
> 
> > The Stihl rep was in a dealership last week when I was in there and they stock nothing prop level bigger than the 261. and then the regular 290 stuff etc. I asked on pricing of the 461 and the rep jumped up and dug through his catalog and realized the dealer hadn't been sent any updated stuff but made a quick call and said the same as others report $1k standard model with a 16" bar was the lowest it could go for. Rep said Stihl won't sell it PHO. I would guess a dealer would though maybe just not the rep.
> ...


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well whats the dealers standpoint that told me that he wasn't going to even try to find out about selling me a 1000.00 saw??


Just sayn....


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd let go of mine for $950 shipped. That includes the parts I added: dual big dawgs, roller chain catcher, and dual port muffler cover. My interests lie else where right now.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 29, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Well whats the dealers standpoint that told me that he wasn't going to even try to find out about selling me a 1000.00 saw??
> 
> 
> Just sayn....



You're going to get that until Bryan Equipment starts selling them. That's going to be a while from what I understand.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 29, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> I am always amazed when you walk into a store, money in hand and no one wants to help. Crazy chit!



Do we have the same dealer? Haha


----------



## young (Oct 29, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Well whats the dealers standpoint that told me that he wasn't going to even try to find out about selling me a 1000.00 saw??
> 
> 
> Just sayn....



no excuse for that. dealer i usually get stuff from will get me whatever i ask if they can get it.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 30, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Thats to bad for them, I want a 461r. If they don't want to sell a chainsaw I will find someone that does.



My problem is I LOVE having heated handles and the arctic versions of any Stihl saws are hard to come by in this area. Most all of my cuttin is done when temps are below freezing. Gettin older and got to keep the blood flowin. I've got less than $1000 into a new ported 7900 with heated handles. As much as I like the 461, that just ain't going to happen.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Oct 30, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> My problem is I LOVE having heated handles and the arctic versions of any Stihl saws are hard to come by in this area. Most all of my cuttin is done when temps are below freezing. Gettin older and got to keep the blood flowin. I've got less than $1000 into a new ported 7900 with heated handles. As much as I like the 461, that just ain't going to happen.



I have never ran a saw with heated handles, but I would like to...


----------



## young (Oct 30, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> I have never ran a saw with heated handles, but I would like to...



its like having seat warmers in your car. never knew what you were missing until you try one on a cold day.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 30, 2012)

I could use heated handles and a heated seat on the skidsteer too...







I have yet to see a 461 on a shelf around here yet. I did see a spankin new ms440 on a shelf near Duluth, MN for $1039. How many do you want?? Lol...


----------



## young (Oct 30, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I could use heated handles and a heated seat on the skidsteer too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha

scott aka tree monkey told me he finally got one in.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 30, 2012)

wont bailys or one of the shops out west ship one ?i guess im spoiled ,can just walk into the shop a few miles from here and grab a 461r off the shelf ,and if they sold the one they had only have to wait till friday for another one


----------



## H 2 H (Oct 30, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> wont bailys or one of the shops out west ship one ?i guess im spoiled ,can just walk into the shop a few miles from here and grab a 461r off the shelf ,and if they sold the one they had only have to wait till friday for another one



Same in my area of the world also :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 4x4American (Nov 30, 2012)

chadihman said:


> $795 before tax



holy hell you got the same saw I did except I paid $1200!


----------



## 4x4American (Nov 30, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> wont bailys or one of the shops out west ship one ?i guess im spoiled ,can just walk into the shop a few miles from here and grab a 461r off the shelf ,and if they sold the one they had only have to wait till friday for another one



I gotta go out west one day when a new saw comes out and get it long before any of the dealers here even hear about it...sounds like yawl got it made out that way. My sister lives in Seattle, maybe I'll go and visit her one day, I hate the thought of leaving my truck parked in some city with all my tools and such on it though....I hate citys and the cidiots that come with them.


----------



## old-cat (Nov 30, 2012)

4x4American said:


> I gotta go out west one day when a new saw comes out and get it long before any of the dealers here even hear about it...sounds like yawl got it made out that way. My sister lives in Seattle, maybe I'll go and visit her one day, I hate the thought of leaving my truck parked in some city with all my tools and such on it though....I hate citys and the cidiots that come with them.



Go to the STIHL store at Centralia that starts with an M.


----------



## H 2 H (Nov 30, 2012)

I just priced a 461R today 25" ES b/c $1.009 and there in stock

This is the fourth dealer I've been to in the last few weeks pricing them


----------



## AdamG (Nov 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Bryan Equipment is not releasing the 461 until the 460s are gone. I doubt they will ever stock the R model.



Hmm.. Don't know who my dist. Would be- but i'm assuming them. I was able to get a 460r with just a click of a mouse- no special calls or nothing. 
Though that was the 4th dealer I had been to, all the others had no clue nor no interest in what I was asking for.
My dealer still doesn't have a 461- which kind of sucks because I would like to see/hold/use one- but I'm pretty patient.

Adam


----------



## WACutter (Nov 30, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> I just priced a 461R today 25" ES b/c $1.009 and there in stock
> 
> This is the fourth dealer I've been to in the last few weeks pricing them



You need to get to Centralia or Sedro Woolley, as both big saw shops there are about $130 less.


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 1, 2012)

WACutter said:


> You need to get to Centralia or Sedro Woolley, as both big saw shops there are about $130 less.



I've been talking with members here on AS (in pm's) about prices on 461R and the price I got in Woolley a few weeks back is the best by far since I've already bought a few new saw's from them this year

Here was my last purchase from Woolley






I can't find a pic that shows the sticker were it came from but that's were this one came from


----------



## gcdible1 (Dec 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Bryan Equipment is not releasing the 461 until the 460s are gone. I doubt they will ever stock the R model.



The dealers in my area act as if I am speaking German when I ask about a model variant like an R model. Huh, whats that? Parrott Implement here in Richwood gets stuff from Bryan as well.


----------



## Adalbert (Mar 28, 2015)

chadihman said:


> $795 before tax


Wow!

Where might be the best place to look for one of these *at the best price *in the Northeast?

I realize it's been a few years since this saw (and this thread) came out.
any reasons not to get an MS 461R?
any comparably sized saw that can be recommended over the MS 461R?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 28, 2015)

I priced one out yesterday, PHO was $1000.


----------



## Adalbert (Mar 28, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I priced one out yesterday, PHO was $1000.


What's "PHO" ?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 28, 2015)

Adalbert said:


> What's "PHO" ?


Power Head Only ...............No bar and chain


----------



## Adalbert (Mar 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Power Head Only ...............No bar and chain


Thanks.

So is $1,139 a good price for one with bar and tax included? 28" bar


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 28, 2015)

That's right in line with the price I'd pay. Most Stihl dealers have the prices set pretty firm. The $795 price, according to my dealer, is below his cost.


----------



## KG441c (Mar 28, 2015)

chadihman said:


> $795 before tax


U suck!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 29, 2015)

I got a 461R shortly after I posted here in this thread. It is my favorite saw. Mine has the tunable carb, the new ones I think are all the M-tronics, which I have mixed feelings on.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Mar 29, 2015)

4x4American said:


> I got a 461R shortly after I posted here in this thread. It is my favorite saw. Mine has the tunable carb, the new ones I think are all the M-tronics, which I have mixed feelings on.




The 461 is not available with M-tronic on dealers shelves, at some point, as has been discussed many times here, M-tronic technology will be available in a new model, possibly named a MS462.


----------



## Adalbert (Mar 29, 2015)

Still building the budget for the new saw. 
MS 461R is at the top of my list.
Any good reasons to hold off until an M-tronic model comes out?


----------



## hacknstack (Mar 29, 2015)

Adalbert said:


> Wow!
> 
> Where might be the best place to look for one of these *at the best price *in the Northeast?
> 
> ...



Do you really need the full wrap?


----------



## Adalbert (Mar 30, 2015)

probably not need...
i can see how it could be useful but also get in the way..


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 30, 2015)

Adalbert said:


> probably not need...
> i can see how it could be useful but also get in the way..



If you dont want a wrap just buy a handle , you get a HO oiler , dawgs , larger chip deflector and clutch cover along with the 3/4 handle..its 300 bucks of upgrades for 30-50 more dollars at the time you buy it..so sell your 3/4 wrap for 100 bucks to buy a half wrap and your still ahead of the game..anyone would be crazy not to..


----------



## KG441c (Mar 30, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> If you dont want a wrap just buy a handle , you get a HO oiler , dawgs , larger chip deflector and clutch cover along with the 3/4 handle..its 300 bucks of upgrades for 30-50 more dollars at the time you buy it..so sell your 3/4 wrap for 100 bucks to buy a half wrap and your still ahead of the game..anyone would be crazy not to..


That makes perfect sense!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 30, 2015)

$1070 here for MS461*R* w/20" B&C. Add $10 for each size longer B&C.


----------



## KG441c (Mar 30, 2015)

$1070+tax here too for a 461r with 20b/c


----------



## Adalbert (Mar 30, 2015)

$1119+tax for an MS451R with 20"b/c here


----------

